# Fat Girl Flying Tips...Got Any?



## Ample Pie (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm flying from Cincinnati to London via DC. I have purchased two seats as required--not to mention paid the fees for two people even tho I am one person. Speaking of which, if my ass is so wide that they require me to buy two tickets, why am I only allowed to check the same amount of baggage as if I were one person--I mean my ass is wider so I need two seats, but that means my clothes are wider too. 

/ END RANT

*Anyone got any tips for me that might make things easier? I've not flown anywhere since 1995 and NEVER flown out of the country.*

Thank you 

PS: I'm flying out on July 12th.


----------



## LalaCity (Jul 10, 2011)

Ample Pie said:


> ..Speaking of which, if my ass is so wide that they require me to buy two tickets, why am I only allowed to check the same amount of baggage as if I were one person...



Damn. That is one helluva good question. Why, indeed?


----------



## one2one (Jul 10, 2011)

1) When you're at the airport, don't be afraid to ask for a ride on one of those electric carts that you see bringing people to their gates. Especially if you have any physical issues that might make it hard to walk long distances with your carry-on luggage and your gate is far away. Just ask at an information desk. I never ask, and I should. There's no sense in starting out with a sore neck or back before your flight even leaves the ground.

2) Bring a big purse. You can fit lots of extra things in it like one of those U shaped neck pillows. They are much better than the flat little pillows that may or may not be on the plane.

3) When you board and the flight attendants greet you, make eye contact, smile and say hello. You'll be spending some time with each other, and it's much harder for them to treat you as anything less than a human being with innate value if they know, that you know ... you are.

4) If you see pillows and blankets on some of the seats, grab one of each just in case your seat(s) don't have any. The pillows are of little use for your neck but might be helpful for your back. Wait until after you've walked past the first class seats, though.  If you're flying first class, don't worry about this. They will bring you anything you want, and it is good. 

5) Sleep when you can over the Atlantic. It'll make the flight much shorter.

6) Stretching exercises and a little walking around the cabin will help keep you from getting stiff and sore from sitting too long. If you have time in DC, do it in the airport, too. I didn't do enough of this when I flew home from the east coast yesterday, even though I have neck and back injuries, and I wish I had. A very kind flight attendant made me an ice pack, though. 

7) Enjoy London ... it's great!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's a whole thread with tips: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22155

What airline are you flying, AmplePie? You might want to check out www.seatguru.com. You'll be able to look up your specific type of plane and see specs on each seat. There are also forums there where you might be able to ask specific questions about your plane or seat.

I'll browse the other thread and see if I can think of anything else. A bunch of things come to mind, but I think you might find most of them already mentioned by others in the thread above. 

Enjoy London! Sounds like a dream to me. I am longing to travel again in a big way.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 10, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Damn. That is one helluva good question. Why, indeed?



i always have checked more baggage with my two tickets, dont know why you cant, have done it both domestic and international...maybe you havent tried lately?


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 11, 2011)

SocialbFly said:


> i always have checked more baggage with my two tickets, dont know why you cant, have done it both domestic and international...maybe you havent tried lately?



I haven't tried at all...I just asked when I booked my flight. Yesterday.


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 11, 2011)

I have never flown to London but I have flown several places around the US. 

First off, don't be a coward like me. If a couple that has been separated come up and ask for your seat bc there is an empty seat by you, stay strong and say no (in a polite way of course). I will never forget that flight. I was miserable. I said yes, bc I am a panzy and ended up incredible uncomfortable and afraid to move.. I was sitting in between 2 people and yeah.. miserable. 

Anyways.. I bought a neck pillow bc their tiny pillows are not helpful. You really should look into buying one. Wal-mart sells a really good memory foam one for $6. 

Some airlines, if there is a connecting flight, will allow you to take the seat belt extender with you to the next plane so you won't have to ask again. But I wasn't sure if your flight is straight or if there are connecting flights. 


HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I were going to London!! You lucky lucky girl you!!!


----------



## butch (Jul 11, 2011)

The one thing seatguru might not tell you, and will be super important for using those two seats is-does the arm rest go all the way up? The last time I flew to Europe, the arm rests on the flight were only able to go up 3/4 of the way. If you hadn't of booked your flight yet, I would have suggested a red eye flight, and I always suggest the last row. That flight to Europe, I had all the seats in the middle last row to myself (4 seats) and was able to stretch out quite a bit when I tried to nap. Flying back, during the day, and the plane was full, sadly.

If you want company if you have a significant layover in DC, let me know, and have a great trip. I can't wait for when I can take my partner to the UK.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 11, 2011)

Nothing more to add, except that I'll just reiterate the point about moving around. My feet and ankles swell up terribly when I'm sitting for a long period of time, so I have learned to not be shy if there's anyone sitting in between me & the aisle and I just make them move so I can have a wander around every couple of hours or so. You're gonna inconvenience them for what, 20 seconds each way?!

Enjoy your time here, hope the weather stays nice for your visit.


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2011)

Drink a lot of water, more than you think you might need, as flying is very dehydrating. 

There's a pre/post-flying diet that can help a lot, too, in terms of jetlag. Stay up a full day in London, if you can, to re-set your clock. You'll most likely arrive in the morning, but don't go to sleep then!


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jul 11, 2011)

I just hope you booked two seats that are next to each other, then you might have a problem.:eat2:


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 11, 2011)

butch said:


> The one thing seatguru might not tell you, and will be super important for using those two seats is-does the arm rest go all the way up? The last time I flew to Europe, the arm rests on the flight were only able to go up 3/4 of the way. If you hadn't of booked your flight yet, I would have suggested a red eye flight, and I always suggest the last row. That flight to Europe, I had all the seats in the middle last row to myself (4 seats) and was able to stretch out quite a bit when I tried to nap. Flying back, during the day, and the plane was full, sadly.
> 
> If you want company if you have a significant layover in DC, let me know, and have a great trip. I can't wait for when I can take my partner to the UK.


I thought of you as soon as they said I'd be flying through DC, but my layover is exceptionally brief. Less than an hour, actually. Too bad though 


Chode McBlob said:


> I just hope you booked two seats that are next to each other, then you might have a problem.:eat2:


I didn't...the seats aren't next to each other on two of my flights, but the person with whom I made the reservations said that they will rearrange things at the airport--heavens, I hope that's a fact.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 12, 2011)

Flying Dallas to Chicago, Friday, I'm hoping it goes smoothly.


----------



## agouderia (Jul 12, 2011)

Ample Pie said:


> Speaking of which, if my ass is so wide that they require me to buy two tickets, why am I only allowed to check the same amount of baggage as if I were one person--I mean my ass is wider so I need two seats, but that means my clothes are wider too.



Hope this information still reaches you before leaving.

http://www.iata.org/whatwedo/passenger/passenger_baggage/Pages/check_bag.aspx

Baggage allowance - unless no free baggage allowance is offered and you had to book the baggage extra (some no frills airlines do that, but I've never had it or heard of it for transatlantic flights) - is *per ticket* not per passenger.

So you can take twice as much luggage for your two tickets, the information you received was most likely incorrect. 



one2one said:


> 1)
> 
> 2) Bring a big purse. You can fit lots of extra things in it like one of those U shaped neck pillows. They are much better than the flat little pillows that may or may not be on the plane.
> 
> ...




Good advice - only two minor additional suggestions:

Don't buy a real big pillow, but get an inflatable u-neck pillow. They're much easier to haul around, take up no space in your handbag and work just fine. (Most airport shops have them for $ 5-10).

Not great in summer - but wear support tights or at least knee highs!
They're the only real way to avoid to much foot & ankle swelling and strongly reduce the risk of flight thrombosis. (Many airport shops also offer them, at pretty steep prices thought)
Should you be at risk for the latter, also take some aspirin to be on the safe side.

Most of all: Have a great flight and a wonderful time in the Old World!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 12, 2011)

WomanlyHips said:


> Flying Dallas to Chicago, Friday, I'm hoping it goes smoothly.



I hope so too. Good luck!

I'm about to book tickets for my husband and I to visit my parents in St. Louis. There's no way to avoid a connecting flight unfortunately. My stomach's already knotting up thinking about the expense of three tickets plus, security checks, and all the other "fun" of flying fat. :-/


----------



## SparkGirl (Jul 12, 2011)

_*Take the extra pillows and use them to put against your knee if it's jammed up against the seat in front of you...

Bring a blanket with you, if possible, sometimes the plane can be chilly...

Wear a skirt. It makes the bathroom visits easier...

Baby wipes. It makes the bathroom visits easier...

If you're nervous about flying, call your doctor and ask him to give you something to calm your nerves for the flight. Make sure you try them out first, in case you have any strange reactions...

Don't wear your watch or jewelry through the security metal detector - or your phone in your bra, haha....

If you are wearing a skirt and afraid of a fatty-patdown in security (yep, I got one), then wear leggins.

Bring some kind of pain meds, over the counter or not. You will get sore...

Immodium. For the obvious reasons, but also helpful if you do not want to "go" on the flight...

If you have an ipod or an ipad, put movies and books on them, because the in-flight movies might not be so great...

Men flight attendants tend to be a little nicer (usually).

Be happy and proud. Don't let anyone intimidate you or make you feel less. You paid for those tickets just like everyone else and deserve a wonderful time just like them, too.
*_


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 12, 2011)

agouderia said:


> Hope this information still reaches you before leaving.
> 
> http://www.iata.org/whatwedo/passenger/passenger_baggage/Pages/check_bag.aspx
> 
> ...



i only need the one bag but I'm glad to know this information--I am not surprised to hear I was told wrong information--I was told a lot of wrong information while booking my flight... I talked to most of the major airlines before finally getting through to someone who seemed decent 

I am leaving in a couple of hours. I have had lots of water, though I'm at a "cutting off point" because I don't want to do TONS of potty breaks. I just took some apsirin because I had a minor stress headache and... lol my mom has circulation stockings and she just got her new set so she's letting me take her older pair so that my legs don't swell on the plane. 


SparkGirl said:


> _*Take the extra pillows and use them to put against your knee if it's jammed up against the seat in front of you...
> 
> Bring a blanket with you, if possible, sometimes the plane can be chilly...
> 
> ...



I had planned to wear a skirt, so thanks for letting me know the benefit! 

My iPod has a book and a bunch of music on it and I have a hardback book, too.

The baby wipes are a good suggestion--hadn't thought of those. Will stop and get them on the way. 

Thanks to everyone for your tips


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 12, 2011)

PS: I welcome the fatty pat-down.

There's nothing on me but a buncha fat; I hope the patter-downer is prepared.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 12, 2011)

What size should someone get two seats? 
I've been planning a trip to Canada for a while, but don't think I'm big enough to need two seats....


----------



## butch (Jul 12, 2011)

Mishty said:


> What size should someone get two seats?
> I've been playing a trip to Canada for a while, but don't think I'm big enough to need two seats....



I'm 5'5, in the 320-ish range the past year or more, and can fit in one seat without an extender. My shape is pretty one-dimensional-no hips or curves, unless you count the front curve of my belly. It ain't roomy or comfortable, but I can also sit there next to someone and still be able to give up the arm rest for them.

Check out my pics on FB to get a better idea of my shape, and hope that helps, Mishty!


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 12, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I hope so too. Good luck!
> 
> I'm about to book tickets for my husband and I to visit my parents in St. Louis. There's no way to avoid a connecting flight unfortunately. My stomach's already knotting up thinking about the expense of three tickets plus, security checks, and all the other "fun" of flying fat. :-/



Thanks- the same for you!


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 13, 2011)

Safe flight Ample_Pie. I hope England treats you well!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 13, 2011)

Mishty said:


> What size should someone get two seats?
> I've been planning a trip to Canada for a while, but don't think I'm big enough to need two seats....



A Mishty visit to Canada?! You better be visitin' me!  lol.

I've only travelled once on a plane since I was a child. I was around 250 at the time, and a size 20-22. I fit just fine with no extender.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2011)

HAVE FUN!!! I hope it's going well, Ample!



Mishty said:


> What size should someone get two seats?
> I've been planning a trip to Canada for a while, but don't think I'm big enough to need two seats....



I'm 5'6+ and 330lbs fat all over and I fit in the seats but only with an extender. And not breathing. And by crossing my arms to keep my shoulders in.


----------



## StickMan (Jul 20, 2011)

Ample Pie said:


> I'm flying from Cincinnati to London via DC. I have purchased two seats as required--not to mention paid the fees for two people even tho I am one person. Speaking of which, if my ass is so wide that they require me to buy two tickets, *why am I only allowed to check the same amount of baggage as if I were one person*--I mean my ass is wider so I need two seats, but that means my clothes are wider too.



Because otherwise fat people would become uber-terrorists, you know? Seeing as they seem to be behind every major problem in the US, why wouldn't they make use of such a rule to bring twice as many bombs onto airplanes as skinny terrorists could.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 30, 2011)

The flights over were really pieces of cake. Even my single trip to the potty was really without fuss! Both flights left on time (or even early) and, all things considered, were really short. They moved my seats so I had two together and, actually, when all was said and done, on the second flight, I had 4 seats together...though the the armrests on those seats only went partially up. Blah. 

Travelling by train from London up here to the North East was much more of a pain in my bum--in a strict "ouch my bum" kind of a way. Tiny seats and I don't even want to think of that potty. Blah.

I'm heading home on August 4th, but I had to book my train to London on the 3rd and it looks like I'll be spending the night in the airport. I'm not worried about that but I am really kind of dreading the train ride down and all the customs and security stuff heading home.... hope it isn't too bad.

Thanks to everyone for your help


----------



## TexasTrouble (Jul 30, 2011)

Ample Pie said:


> The flights over were really pieces of cake. Even my single trip to the potty was really without fuss! Both flights left on time (or even early) and, all things considered, were really short. They moved my seats so I had two together and, actually, when all was said and done, on the second flight, I had 4 seats together...though the the armrests on those seats only went partially up. Blah.
> 
> Travelling by train from London up here to the North East was much more of a pain in my bum--in a strict "ouch my bum" kind of a way. Tiny seats and I don't even want to think of that potty. Blah.
> 
> ...



Yay! I'm glad things worked out.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 30, 2011)

Glad your journey there was ok. I'm not sure whereabouts in the north east you are, but assuming you are flying back from heathrow, it might be worth (in future if not this trip) taking the train to/from Reading (via birmingham, but no changing required) and avoiding london completely. When I go to newcastle, I go that way...it's a virgin train, it's usually possible to get 2 seats next to each other (the armrests go all the way up) and the toilets are roomy. There's a coach from Reading station to heathrow which takes less than an hour. Something to consider. Hope you have a smooth journey home.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 30, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Glad your journey there was ok. I'm not sure whereabouts in the north east you are, but assuming you are flying back from heathrow, it might be worth (in future if not this trip) taking the train to/from Reading (via birmingham, but no changing required) and avoiding london completely. When I go to newcastle, I go that way...it's a virgin train, it's usually possible to get 2 seats next to each other (the armrests go all the way up) and the toilets are roomy. There's a coach from Reading station to heathrow which takes less than an hour. Something to consider. Hope you have a smooth journey home.



ooh thank you. I wished I'd known this. I'm taking the train from Newcastle to London even though I'm not staying in Newcastle...I'll remember this for next time. Thank you.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 31, 2011)

Ample Pie said:


> "_...I'm taking the train from Newcastle to London..._"


Hmm...sort of like Michael Caine's character in _Get Carter_. But in reverse. You could be, like, eating soup on the train. And polishing off the spoon with a real linen napkin.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 31, 2011)

There's one tip I don't see quite often enough in these flight-suggestions threads; given that, once you board the plane, you really don't know quite how long you're going to be stuck on there:



Jes said:


> "_...Drink a lot of water, more than you think you might need, as flying is very dehydrating._"


Right. And try to remember to bring about a liter or so of water with you in your carry-on. Obviously, you can't take water through security. But once you get past that, and just before boarding, you can either purchase water -or- if you wisely remembered to bring an empty water-bottle with you, you can fill it up at a nearby drinking fountain. The very first time I actually thought to do this; it was without really thinking about it too much outside of not wanting to pay another $3 or $4 for another water; right before a what was supposed to be a (roughly) 5-hour flight that was stalled on the tarmac for, like, 8 hours. And they'd run out of food to purchase. And water was seriously rationed. No joke. So, now, I do this religiously every-single time I fly. Along with taking a few pieces of fruit and, like, a peanut-butter on whole wheat sandwich. And maybe a candy/energy bar or something like that. Might seem a little tacky to some; but get stuck-once and you won't regret having been prepared all of those other times. 

And it's funny because you see so many people go a little crazy with their carry-on, like they're afraid that their luggage is going to be delayed/lost. I would say that, unless you're directly on your way to the job interview/event/whatever it is you need some particular outfit-for, leave your clothes in your checked-in luggage. More so, the toiletries/gadgets/chargers can also likely be easily/cheaply be replaced, if need-be. Yet you will see people fixate on how they"need" these things, but forget the most basic things they really do need.



SillyLady said:


> "_...a neck pillow...Wal-mart sells a really good memory foam one for $6._"


Yeah, this is one of the few items that's actually worth it's weight for anyone of size to be taking in carry-on. They also make travel-size versions of the containers that hold "baby-wipes." 




SparkGirl said:


> _*If you have an ipod or an ipad, put movies and books on them, because the in-flight movies might not be so great...*_


I like to think of my ipod mainly as back-up; I save that battery until I actually get up in the air. Then I put it on for a bit, just until I fall asleep. If I get a little sleepy, I try to turn it off before I doze-off with it on. Or if I wake-up like that, I try to turn it off before I really wake-up. Until then, my mainstay is a paperback or, maybe, a magazine.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2011)

Having worked for a company that sold, leased and repaired in-line or plumbed-in equipment including water fountains, I would strongly suggest you do NOT fill an empty bottle with one before boarding a flight because filters (especially in a place as large as an airport) that are attached to the system are rarely replaced (should be every 3-6 months or more depending on usage--an airport should be much more often for example) and a water fountain with a bad filter is WORSE than one that doesn't have one at all. 

The water quality issues can be nightmarish in that it can contain lead from old pipes, chlorine, pesticides and water cysts some of which can move through your system fast and you DON'T want diarrhea on a flight no matter what size you are. 

Don't chance it. Buy the bottle of water.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 31, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> "_...Don't chance it. Buy the bottle of water._"


Fair enough. Especially for those who can afford it. But I'm just saying, when it comes to an actual emergency or the near-emergency of being stuck on the tarmac for half the day, I'll take the dirty-water over no water at all...


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 31, 2011)

I flew to Chicago on United and didn't have to request a seat belt extender, which was nice. I paid an extra nineteen dollars to get priority boarding, which was totally worth it. No need to climb over anyone or squeeze through the throngs of people. I'm not as big as the last time I flew but I'm still easily 5'11" and 300lbs, I was relieved things were so hasslefree.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm flying United and they've pretty much let me board whenever I want...so far


----------



## lypeaches (Aug 2, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> And it's funny because you see so many people go a little crazy with their carry-on, like they're afraid that their luggage is going to be delayed/lost. I would say that, unless you're directly on your way to the job interview/event/whatever it is you need some particular outfit-for, leave your clothes in your checked-in luggage. More so, the toiletries/gadgets/chargers can also likely be easily/cheaply be replaced, if need-be. Yet you will see people fixate on how they"need" these things, but forget the most basic things they really do need.



You know, as a plus size woman, I gotta disagree here. If my bags are lost, it can be extremely difficult, if not impossible to find replacement clothing where I'm going. It happened to me once, and it seriously affected my vacation. (Bahamas with no swimsuit) So I now always travel carry on with at least one complete change of clothing plus swimwear and night wear. It's come in handy a couple times...often enough for me to keep doing it. Toiletries can be purchased anywhere, but not my clothes!


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 2, 2011)

Ample Pie said:


> ooh thank you. I wished I'd known this. I'm taking the train from Newcastle to London even though I'm not staying in Newcastle...I'll remember this for next time. Thank you.



Ahh sorry for the late info! PM me in the future if you want more info next time. I live near Reading, about an hour's drive from Heathrow Airport, but lived in Newcastle for 3 years so I have done those journeys a lot.


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2011)

lypeaches said:


> You know, as a plus size woman, I gotta disagree here. If my bags are lost, it can be extremely difficult, if not impossible to find replacement clothing where I'm going !


VERY smart post and something that non-fat people may not realize.


----------



## Skye23 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats something my family has always preached - both BBW me, and everyone else who really could just walk up and buy anything off the rack. You always bring at least 1 days worth of clothes in your carryon, plus spare underware or socks, and if you're going to need dressy clothes or a bathing suit the first 2 days - that too. 

We go a step further, whether its just hubby and I traveling together, or if we're going somewhere with my parents as well. If we fly we not only pack 1 days worth of clothes in our carryon we each put at LEAST 1 of our outfits in somebody elses suitcase. When my mom and I went to Europe on a 21 day tour once we put 1/2 of our clothes in our suitcase and half in the other person's just in case. I've had my suitcases destroyed by the airlines multiple times and I had one arrive late on the way home but so far we haven't lost any on the way there. We joke its because the airline knows we're prepared and they pick somebody else.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 4, 2011)

I am home--every part of the flight home went as perfectly as it is possible to go...seriously. Perfectly. I couldn't have asked for a better flight (or couple of flights). 

And, as for carry on, I totally bring a full outfit--my size isn't readily available especially outside of the US it seems.


----------

